# Juneteenth



## JaniceM (Jun 19, 2022)

In case there's anyone who's not aware of what else today is...:

https://www.kcci.com/article/clarified-history-of-juneteenth/40321952

Two years after the Emancipation Proclamation was signed, all enslaved people still were not free. That changed on June 19, 1865.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 19, 2022)

I am well aware of it, and am certainly grateful slavery ended.  Wish it had been earlier, much earlier.

When I was a kid (US segregated South) it was celebrated in the black part of town.  All I really remember was being warned not to go there that day.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 19, 2022)

I put another version of this video in the Blues thread


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jun 19, 2022)

How much US history do you know? Take this 10 questions' quiz:

https://www.cnn.com/interactive/2022/06/us/cnn-juneteenth-2022-quiz/?2


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 19, 2022)

*Happy Juneteenth!*

_




_​


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 19, 2022)

Happy Juneteenth!

It has been a big year for Juneteenth in my city, and so far a picture-perfect weekend, after two years of more subdued celebrations due to Covid.

The Victory parade was back this year along with a street fair in front of City Hall.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jun 19, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> How much US history do you know? Take this 10 questions' quiz:
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/interactive/2022/06/us/cnn-juneteenth-2022-quiz/?2


I got 7 out of 10. A "C". Hopefully, we'll be graded on a curve.   

What's a good movie to watch for Juneteenth?


----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 19, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> How much US history do you know? Take this 10 questions' quiz:


7 out of 10, passing but not remarkable.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 19, 2022)

I hope everyone had a joyous and safe Juneteenth celebration!  It is a bittersweet holiday, but gives me hope for a more equitable future.  By the way, I also got 7 out of 10 - but I'm guessing we all got most of the important ones right!


----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 19, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> It is a bittersweet holiday


Yep, good that slavery ended, but bad that it ever happened...


----------



## dseag2 (Jun 19, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I am well aware of it, and am certainly grateful slavery ended.  Wish it had been earlier, much earlier.
> 
> When I was a kid (US segregated South) it was celebrated in the black part of town.  All I really remember was being warned not to go there that day.


I was also a kid in the US segregated South.  We used to eat at the S&W Cafeteria in Greensboro, NC.  There were black people there who carried our trays but were not allowed to eat in the restaurant.  I remember going there one night and seeing black people laying in the streets protesting.  I will apologize in advance for my parents still choosing to dine there, but they were a product of their time

Even as a child, I knew there was something inherently wrong with this but didn't have the depth of knowledge to figure it out.  Now that I am an adult, I completely agree with you that this was wrong and ALL OF THIS should have ended much earlier.


----------



## dseag2 (Jun 19, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> I got 7 out of 10. A "C". Hopefully, we'll be graded on a curve.
> 
> What's a good movie to watch for Juneteenth?


Here are a few suggestions, some serious some funny.

https://www.ranker.com/list/juneteenth-movies/patrick-alexander


----------



## SeniorBen (Jun 19, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Here are a few suggestions, some serious some funny.
> 
> https://www.ranker.com/list/juneteenth-movies/patrick-alexander


Those movies don't have anything to do with slavery in the U.S. Where are Amistad and 12 Years a Slave? Those should be at the top of the list. There are a few others.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 19, 2022)

I wouldn't be skiting about 7 out of 10. I scored 6 out of 10 and I'm Australian.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 20, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> We used to eat at the S&W Cafeteria in Greensboro, NC. There were black people there who carried our trays but were not allowed to eat in the restaurant.


For me it was Morison's Cafeteria.  

I remember once asking my grandmother about it, she explained that if a black person worked there they could require the person be clean and respectable.  Not so with black patrons.  I am embarrassed to say that her answer made sense to me at the time.  I think I was about 12.  To be honest I am pretty sure my mother put me up to even asking the question, she was a quiet progressive.  I think she also knew my grandmother was more likely to listen to me than her.  Doubt I had the wisdom at that age to know to ask...

Remembering all that is probably good, reminds us of where we came from.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 20, 2022)

I'm still adjusting to the fact that Juneteenth is our newest Monday holiday!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 20, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> I wouldn't be skiting about 7 out of 10. I scored 6 out of 10 and I'm Australian.


Ha Ha - I'll also have to look up "skiting" - I get your drift, but ...  

(skaɪt ) Australian and New Zealand informal. verb (intransitive) 1. *to boast*.

Thanks for educating us in the US !


----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 20, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> I scored 6 out of 10 and I'm Australian.


Pretty good, some of those were pretty obscure questions.

No "skiting" here, now that I know what it means, LOL


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Nathan (Jun 20, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I was also a kid in the US segregated South.  We used to eat at the S&W Cafeteria in Greensboro, NC.  There were black people there who carried our trays but were not allowed to eat in the restaurant.  I remember going there one night and seeing black people laying in the streets protesting.  I will apologize in advance for my parents still choosing to dine there, but they were a product of their time
> 
> Even as a child, I knew there was something inherently wrong with this but didn't have the depth of knowledge to figure it out.  Now that I am an adult, I completely agree with you that this was wrong and ALL OF THIS should have ended much earlier.


When growing up I'd often visit grandparents in Lincolnton, NC and saw the Black people living on the outskirts of town in tar paper shacks. It was an ugly feeling to see this...the whole specter of racism took decades to grasp.


----------



## oldman (Jun 25, 2022)

10/10, but I guessed at two of the questions.


----------

